# 2010 F150 Supercrew 4X4



## TurfPlow (Feb 1, 2010)

Is anybody using the 2010 F150 to plow with??? If so what plow have you installed on it?


----------



## plyfd (Dec 8, 2009)

I use on my 2009 F150 extended cab with the FX4 package the Western HTS and have no problems. Its a great plow for the truck.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

We have 7 1/2 foot fisher extreme v's and they go good on the 150's.


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

hey snobgone - did you do anything to the suspension on your f150s?


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

If your going to plow with a 150 add a set of timbrens to the front or add a 2" leveling kit to help keep the truck sitting like it should. Also, if you hang a 800lb plow off the front of your truck, you really should add about that much behind the rear axle as a ballist to help counterweight the truck. This takes some of the stress off the front end and keeps the truck sitting more level. I have been plowing with my 04 with a 7.6' Boss poly for 3.5 winters now and have had no issues. Expect your ball joints and front struts to wear out faster, and watch the trans temps, but other then that you will be fine.










That pic is from 2 seasons ago I think. No time to take photos anymore.


----------

